# Shed Hunting!!



## sILlogger (Feb 15, 2009)

has anybody got out to find any sheds so far this year? so far ive found.


a 3 pt. shed from a couple years ago
a 4 pt from this year
a mainframe 4 with a kicker at the base that made it a 5
a dead spike with 6" tall spikes
a dead 5 pointer
a dead 13 pointer
and a monster shed that had 9 pts on one side from this year!

so that makes for a combined 41 pts so far this year.

we scored the 9 pt shed and the on side scored a conservative 86 4/8". so if that deer had a matching side and a 15" spread it would score 188!! i would have loved to see that thing on the hoof!


----------



## slinger (Feb 15, 2009)

One of my students claims to have found 18 _last_ week. Near Clay City , IL

I went for about 45 minutes and found three dead carcasses not one shed

I think some of the dead deer were from the Blue tongue outbreak we had 2 years ago. They were all next to ponds.


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2009)

I stopped by my buddy's house to show him, and he was shocked (I don't own a puke blue recliner LOL). This is what they call a Cascade Elk, the cross between a Roosevelt and a Rocky. They make some of the biggest animals, antler and body wise. You can't hardly tell but the bases and main beam are huge in girth. Never found the other side  Eyegaurds would have been impressive too. The ivory got chewed off. I think they would have curled up a bit like the nez tine.


----------



## sILlogger (Feb 15, 2009)

Burvol said:


> I stopped by my buddy's house to show him, and he was shocked (I don't own a puke blue recliner LOL). This is what they call a Cascade Elk, the cross between a Roosevelt and a Rocky. They make some of the biggest animals, antler and body wise. You can't hardly tell but the bases and main beam are huge in girth. Never found the other side  Eyegaurds would have been impressive too. The ivory got chewed off. I think they would have curled up a bit like the nez tine.



darn it. you can't make a post like that and us not be able to see the picture!!


----------



## Burvol (Feb 15, 2009)

What? You don't see a picture of an elk shed?????


----------



## slinger (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 15, 2009)

Come on guys, what's that saying...this post is worthless w/o pics!


----------

